

Node.js: Doing Rather Well, Actually - petethomas
http://drdobbs.com/jvm/232600655

======
petercooper
_Constructed using the Google Chrome V7 JavaScript engine_ ... :-)

~~~
shtylman
Oh how the mighty have fallen.

